# Led Zeppelin Appreciation Thread



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

They've brought us so many great tunes!  Still popular even today.  Post em up peeps!


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)

Awesome! I was listening to Zeppelin this morning at the gym.


----------



## MaryL (May 6, 2016)

I used to love these guys. Now I just yawn, they were over rated back in the day, and man, are they are  over-rated.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I used to love these guys. Now I just yawn, they were over rated back in the day, and man, are they are  over-rated.



No way!  They are just as awesome as ever and blow many of the bands of today away like dust.  They were boundary breakers and sooo influential.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

I totally dig the little riff at the beginning of this song.  Grooooovy baby!


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I used to love these guys. Now I just yawn, they were over rated back in the day, and man, are they are  over-rated.



Boo, Mary!  Boooooo and hissssss!


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

You have to listen to this one full blast with headphones on!  What a better way to go deaf?


----------



## MaryL (May 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love these guys. Now I just yawn, they were over rated back in the day, and man, are they are  over-rated.
> ...


Heresy, I know. And the band played on.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Gonna bring it on home, bring it on home to you.  Watch out!  Watch out that move!  Ba-na-na-na!


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Seriously, I could sit here all day and post just LZ songs and never get tired of them, but I have to go out and run some errands now.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 6, 2016)

Tea for One.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 6, 2016)

Black Country Woman


----------



## BlindBoo (May 6, 2016)

Hey Hey What Can I Do?


The list just goes on......


----------



## 1stRambo (May 6, 2016)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)

My faves are boring, but, they are what they are:


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

Awesome tune!


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)




----------



## PredFan (May 6, 2016)

Not everyone likes the same thing so sure, some people are going to call them over-rated. Those people have poor taste in music. Led Zepplin is one of the best ever.


----------



## ChrisL (May 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Not everyone likes the same thing so sure, some people are going to call them over-rated. Those people have poor taste in music. Led Zepplin is one of the best ever.



I think so!  There are very few songs by LZ that I do not like.  Most of them rock out!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2016)

I'm already in California.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Love this song.  So awesome.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 5, 2016)

*Going to California - Led Zeppelin (with lyrics) - YouTube*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 5, 2016)

Led, Follow or get out of the way..get the Led out....


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 5, 2016)

Better Led Than Dead ..obviously .


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Better Led Than Dead ..obviously .



I don't think I've heard that one before.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Led Zeppelin is the best band I've ever heard.  I wish I had been born in the 60s or something so that I could have seen them live.  How awesome must that have been, to see LZ perform live?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)

Last one for now!  Gotta go and start cleaning and packing.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow, you folks have covered most of the LZ that I really like. Fortunately, they have a massive discography...

 
Live version from "How the West Was Won". For some reason or another, after hearing this one, I always want to go Viking!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You have to listen to this one full blast with headphones on!  What a better way to go deaf?


I love Zepplin. This particular song...I used to play it for my sister cuz I knew her time was gonna come. 

Meanwhile..my fav song of theirs is this one:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 9, 2016)

To me, it is hard to pick an ultimate favorite LZ song, there are just so many that are great. Even the not-so-great ones are still pretty good. I offer the hauntingly beautiful Battle of Evermore, featuring Sandy Denny, on backing vocals.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> To me, it is hard to pick an ultimate favorite LZ song, there are just so many that are great. Even the not-so-great ones are still pretty good. I offer the hauntingly beautiful Battle of Evermore, featuring Sandy Denny, on backing vocals.



Soooo many great tunes.  LZ is the one band that I like most/pretty much all of their songs.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 11, 2016)

This thread needs more live performances!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Actually that song was written in 1929.  In fact many LZ songs were just covers of old Blues

Top 10 Led Zeppelin Blues Songs

Led Zeppelin's 10 Boldest Rip-Offs


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Maybe so, but they sound better when LZ does them because they had their own style.  I think more of their songs were not covers too.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I never said more LZ songs were covers I just know where a lot of those songs came from.

LZ wasn't the only band to rip off early blues artists


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

Great melody composers but too many lyrics where their chicks leave them for another man.
No chick is gonna leave a rock star for another man.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Great melody composers but too many lyrics where their chicks leave them for another man.
> No chick is gonna leave a rock star for another man.



They will for another rock star


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Great melody composers but too many lyrics where their chicks leave them for another man.
> ...


I was waiting for that!
Mick Jagger?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I like Mick but . . . ewww.  Would a woman leave a young Robert Plant for a young Mick Jagger?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Mick's face looks like a soaking wet sponge being squeezed.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



And Keith Richards looks like an extra from the Walking Dead.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And they haven't written a decent melody since 1984.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I like a few of their newer songs, but for the most part, their old stuff is much better.


----------

